# Cocobolo to be listed on CITES



## greenmtnguy (May 24, 2013)

I heard from my exotic wood dealer that Cocobolo will be placed on the endangered species list in early June. Tight restrictions on importing and prices will rise dramatically as supplies decrease. He just came back from Mexico and is getting his supply before the restrictions take place. The following link says June 12 of this year.

Cocobolo CITES Update!


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 25, 2013)

Hmm okay but that is the Mexican Cocobolo.  There is more in South America in sustaining growth operations.


----------



## Kendallqn (May 25, 2013)

If you are looking to stock up  woodworkerssource.com has 25 pen blank packs on sale for 49 bucks. Just noticed it earlier while surfing.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 25, 2013)

If it's truly an endangered species, then I'm very happy that they're protecting it. There are so many species of Cocobolo, and so many other beautiful woods that are not threatened, that it certainly doesn't chafe me at all to see it go on the endangered list.  

I certainly wouldn't be 'stocking up' before it's restricted, however - that's like slaughtering unicorns by the herd for sausage before laws protecting them can be enacted.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 25, 2013)

But I like unicorn sausage :frown:


----------



## walshjp17 (May 25, 2013)

Mmmmm ... Unicorn sausage.  Doh!


----------



## Scruffy (May 25, 2013)

*While I do believe that sustainable growth should..*

be the goal, I have become a little cynical when I view the consequences of many the "green" controls.  While we should not discuss them here, I think a close study of control of ebony into the states would be useful. 
Those who recently reaped the rewards and those that have been hurt.  I suspect that cocobolo is not far behind that model.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 25, 2013)

The OP's link is a seller, I looked but I found nothing from a reputable source such as CITES that discusses any upgrades on cocobolo since 2011.   Has anybody else looked  or is the seller on "sales" scare tactic?


----------



## Scruffy (May 25, 2013)

*I have looked a 2-3 places at Cocobolo prices*

Wood worker's source -- $49 bf
Tropical Exotic Hardwoods --$40 bf (They mention CITES)
Bell Forest --- Their prices appear all over the place for blanks ( 3/4 " x 3/4" x 5" @ $1.5 to $135 for 9 piece spindles).  But they appear to be sold out of Cocobolo Lumber. They don't mention CITES
Exotic Wood USA has not really changed their prices.


So no conclusive data.  I would say Tropical Exotic could be running prices up.  But hey who knows 

It does appear that two chinese  companies are buying lots of cocobolo.


----------



## edstreet (May 25, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> The OP's link is a seller, I looked but I found nothing from a reputable source such as CITES that discusses any upgrades on cocobolo since 2011.   Has anybody else looked  or is the seller on "sales" scare tactic?




Lets see here. ...



> Logs, sawn wood and veneer sheets from the Guatemalan populations of Cocobolo (Dalbergia retusa), have been listed under CITES Appendix III since 2008. In 2011, Panama extended that listing to include all products except seeds and pollen and finished products packaged and ready for retail trade.
> 
> For the March 2013 CITES Conference of Parties, Belize has proposed uplisting Cocobolo to Appendix II.



Cocobolo CITES Update!

among various other sources list the same thing.  This is not something 'new' either as it has been an ongoing issue for some time now.

Or you could just go to the horses mouth yourself. ...

Appendices I, II and III of CITES



> Dalbergia retusa
> [population of Guatemala (Guatemala)] #5
> [population of Panama (Panama)] #2
> Dalbergia stevensonii #5 [population of Guatemala (Guatemala)]
> ...


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 25, 2013)

So I just went through and read everything and according to this document:
http://www.cites.org/eng/notif/2013/E-Notif-2013-012.pdf 
Titled "Notification to the Parties", which is the notification of amendments adopted at the Sixteenth meeting of the Conference of the Parties in Bangkok (Thailand), 3-14 March 2013, the following species are moved from Appendix III to Appendix II effective 12 June 2013.

Dalbergia cochinchinensis (Logs, sawn wood, veneer sheets)
Dalbergia granadillo (Logs, sawn wood, veneer sheets and plywood)
Dalbergia retusa (Logs, sawn wood, veneer sheets and plywood)
Dalbergia stevensonii (Logs, sawn wood, veneer sheets and plywood)
Dalbergia spp. (populations of Madagascar) (Logs, sawn wood and veneer sheets)

Being listed in Appendix II means"
_Appendix II lists species that are not necessarily now threatened with extinction but that may become so unless trade is closely controlled. It also includes so-called "look-alike species", i.e. species of which the specimens in trade look like those of species listed for conservation reasons (see Article II, paragraph 2 of the Convention). International trade in specimens of Appendix-II species may be authorized by the granting of an export permit or re-export certificate. No import permit is necessary for these species under CITES (although a permit is needed in some countries that have taken stricter measures than CITES requires). Permits or certificates should only be granted if the relevant authorities are satisfied that certain conditions are met, above all that trade will not be detrimental to the survival of the species in the wild. (See Article IV of the Convention)_


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 26, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> If it's truly an endangered species, then I'm very happy that they're protecting it. There are so many species of Cocobolo, and so many other beautiful woods that are not threatened, that it certainly doesn't chafe me at all to see it go on the endangered list.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't be 'stocking up' before it's restricted, however - that's like slaughtering unicorns by the herd for sausage before laws protecting them can be enacted.





airborne_r6 said:


> But I like unicorn sausage :frown:





walshjp17 said:


> Mmmmm ... Unicorn sausage.  Doh!



Unicorn Sausage, Pfft   Unicorn Bratwurst...  that is awesome, mind you, it is even better if you precook in a good Lager first


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 26, 2013)

This is also a great way to boost the price of something! I love using cocobolo and it is beautiful but creating shortages seems to be a business model these days. Everything is an emergency have you noticed that?


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 26, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> maxwell_smart007 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's truly an endangered species, then I'm very happy that they're protecting it. There are so many species of Cocobolo, and so many other beautiful woods that are not threatened, that it certainly doesn't chafe me at all to see it go on the endangered list.
> ...



Sigh...my wife doesn't like the taste of beer so brats are just grilled at our house.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 27, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > maxwell_smart007 said:
> ...



you have my sympathy..  pity, though you only pre cook then toss upon the grill to finish them off..  
My wife had the similar aversion, "beer is just nasty"  well I fixed her when I told her one of her favorite condiments was made from beer... Malt Vinegar...  awesome with Fish and Chips.


----------

